# My log and experince takin GHRP-2 5mg and Modified GRF (1-29) 2mg



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Background

Been training on and of for 7 years got serious about a year ago

Never taken anything before except protein, Cisuss and creatine HCL and multi vitamins

I'm 38 my weight is 75kg and I'm trying Peptides to get leaner and help recovery with a forearm injury. i watch what eat 200 grams of protein a day from a mixture of sources chicken, egg whites and Whey and Brown rice for Carbs, rarely have a cheat day once every other week even then i don't drink or smoke so fairly healthy.

Started 3 days on GHRP-2 only 100 Mcg

so far the only thing Ive noticed, wake up in the morning with solid erection, good sleep, not really felt any major hunger yet. I've not noticed any major changes yet.

Pinning hasn't been to bad except the other day I must have hit a nerve it stung like a bitch or the Alcohol swab was still wet not sure but it did sting for a little while.

I got Mod GRF today the vile has been mixed and in the fridge waiting to be injected later on.

I will be pining 3 times day, morning on empty stomach, post work out then protein shake in 20 min. (is it better to pin pre workout?. I'm not sure) and then last thing at night.

I intend to cycle for 3 months initially will see how things go

Do i need to do less than 100mcg as my weight is 75kg?


----------



## NoGutsNoGloryy (Jan 7, 2013)

If you're doing it solely for injury recovery then it's better to jab before a meal so the nutrients will be delivered to the site. You shouldn't eat for 2hours before a jab and for up to 30minutes after.


----------



## teenphysique (Jul 1, 2014)

i got hungry after a week and in reguards to pinning before pre or post i couldnt say for sure but you should mix it up i usually do it post since i dont eat whilst i workout have a look at pscarbs peptide guide he has a sample for injectiln time goes like morning , pre , bed

next day pre , bed , midnight vut aslong as there is enough time between injection do it what fits your schedual @Pscarb


----------



## gearchange (Mar 19, 2010)

would be interesting what protocol to use if you eat every 2 hours .


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Initially i was doing this for recovery, but I would love to cut up and get ripped and if i can put a little muscle on even better.

Thanks for the advice will try to post anything i experience positive or negative


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Best used about 30-60 mins pre-workout / pre-cardio for fat loss


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Just pinned the combination and got a little air that i did not notice in the syringe but felt the bubbles go in once i injected, I hope that its not going to have any major impact as it was Subcutaneous.

need to try and work out best technique to combine the injections, does it matter which one goes in first?

When combining peps is there a RIGHT way to do it?

Felt a little tingle i can tel my heart rate increased after about 5-6 min and i could feel something not sure how to describe it.

Lets see how it effects my sleep.


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

When people do this, do you preload loads of pins and stick them in the fridge or do you just stick the vial in the fridge and load each syringe on pinning time?


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Can draw them into the same syringe and pin together mate 

With mod being slightly more fragile I use to draw from that vial first, don't think it's makes a difference or not just seemed the right thing to do lol


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

Juic3Up said:


> When people do this, do you preload loads of pins and stick them in the fridge or do you just stick the vial in the fridge and load each syringe on pinning time?


On my last run with peps I use to draw and pin as I go mostly but I would pre-load one per day which I took to work


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Gotcha! I did it for a couple months also. Only pre bed, once per day. It was a pain in the **** doing it all the time, especially when you have to draw so little liquid into the barrel, maybe I'm lazy but it was pecking my head having to use extra eye vision to see how many units I had put in because you always draw air as well.

Within that time, only jabbing 100mcg each night I found myself waking up in a better mood, less tired, maybe psychological but I found myself A LITTLE tighter like I had lost fat. Only con was I got the hunger panks for 30 minutes after the jab and first week my hands were sweating right after jab.


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Well it was a good night sleep, and vivid dreams were there, tired this morning did not want to get out of bed, I got a bit of headache I'm not sure if that is the peps or just me.

I like the idea of pre loading and taking on with you to work, just got to find something to carry it in.

Just pinned again for the morning same issue with air bubble as i was aware this time i kept tapping the syringe and pushed sum liquid out but i could not get rid of the air bubble, I suspect its the vile of Mod GRF, when i initially pushed the syringe through it rose all the way to top and filled with air now i cant remember if i took the syringe out or did i push the air back into the vile.


----------



## Pictor (Jan 10, 2011)

gio.gee said:


> Well it was a good night sleep, and vivid dreams were there, tired this morning did not want to get out of bed, I got a bit of headache I'm not sure if that is the peps or just me.
> 
> I like the idea of pre loading and taking on with you to work, just got to find something to carry it in.
> 
> Just pinned again for the morning same issue with air bubble as i was aware this time i kept tapping the syringe and pushed sum liquid out but i could not get rid of the air bubble, I suspect its the vile of Mod GRF, when i initially pushed the syringe through it rose all the way to top and filled with air now i cant remember if i took the syringe out or did i push the air back into the vile.


You can get insulin syringe cool pouches that are ideal for carrying pre-loaded syringes about. Have a look on eBay!

If you push the plunger down before going to draw from a vial but it pushes the plunger back out once it's in the vial you've got too much pressure in the vial, just take some air out with your insulin syringe!


----------



## NorthernSoul (Nov 7, 2011)

Little tip for pinning. Around the mid section belly area it's tougher skin and harder to pierce, I even got abscesses around that area. Where I started pinning daily was the top bit of your thigh/groin/pubic region lol. The skin is really stretchy and thin and easy to pin there with ease.


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Juic3Up said:


> Little tip for pinning. Around the mid section belly area it's tougher skin and harder to pierce, I even got abscesses around that area. Where I started pinning daily was the top bit of your thigh/groin/pubic region lol. The skin is really stretchy and thin and easy to pin there with ease.


Thanks for the tip it really did help.

Update after 5 days on GHRP and now 3rd day with Mod GRF - my skin looks better, I'm not sure if it is me, I just feel a whole lot better. Sleeping better, not so tired after a having a heavy session.

Just been to the gym got back pinned waiting to have my protein shake.

I like everything about the PEPs so far except the fact you have to pin 3 times per day.

Early days yet


----------



## SvenPowerH (Jul 20, 2009)

Any water retention?


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

gio.gee said:


> Thanks for the tip it really did help.
> 
> Update after 5 days on GHRP and now 3rd day with Mod GRF - my skin looks better, I'm not sure if it is me, I just feel a whole lot better. Sleeping better, not so tired after a having a heavy session.
> 
> ...


In for this... Where did you get your peps from?? Not asking for source either just brand I.e pepsuk or other...


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

SvenPowerH said:


> Any water retention?


none that i have noticed


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Shreddedbeef said:


> In for this... Where did you get your peps from?? Not asking for source either just brand I.e pepsuk or other...


nucleus research, i did not now of anything better before, just a got a price list for Toms,

In going to trial these as i already have them, they seem to be working then purepeptides uk and Toms for myself


----------



## Shreddedbeef (Nov 6, 2014)

If they work mate they work, good to have another option tried and tested


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Shreddedbeef said:


> If they work mate they work, good to have another option tried and tested


what i like is that they come with a separate 2ml sterile water vile and a 1ml insulin syringe in sealed bag with tamper sticker on it

So far so good


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Update

firstly Ive been dosing the incorrect amount, I did ask what amount i need dose on an earlier question, but Ive dosing 50% which i suspected i was in a way it was probably a good thing as i did not build up any tolerance i just dived in to 3 pins,

So i have now upped my does to 100MCG on both GHRP2 and MOD GRF (1-29)

one issue i cant seem to get rid of is the air bubble i get, no matter how many times i tap the syringe it will not go out, still trying to figure this out.

one thing i have noticed it takes me some time getting to sleep this is the peps - i normally get into bed and whilst the Mrs is brushing her teeth before she gets back i would be zzzzzzzzzzz.

No water retention, when i do go to sleep, its much deeper sleep (can be a bit intermittent some nights)

I'm going to shorten the cycle to month and add CJC 129 after that and try a different protocol.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

you don't build up a tolerance to peptides.


----------



## Anthony Robert (Oct 24, 2014)

Don't worry about the air bubble, people often make that mistake, its air in a vein that causes a problem, and then its approx a 10ml syringe full of air,

Basically there is a risk of the heart pumping with no blood, causing a heart attack like problem, of course the blood would then re-fill the heart and probably apart from some pain and weakness you would be ok again, there is a possibility of weakening the valves of course if they manage to collapse,

but that could never happen injecting air in to a muscle or fat or under the skin.


----------



## gio.gee (Dec 3, 2014)

Anthony Robert said:


> Don't worry about the air bubble, people often make that mistake, its air in a vein that causes a problem, and then its approx a 10ml syringe full of air,
> 
> Basically there is a risk of the heart pumping with no blood, causing a heart attack like problem, of course the blood would then re-fill the heart and probably apart from some pain and weakness you would be ok again, there is a possibility of weakening the valves of course if they manage to collapse,
> 
> but that could never happen injecting air in to a muscle or fat or under the skin.


nice one at least i know I'm not going to kill myself.

Update

Fat loss is happening slowly I can see it in my Abbs coming out nicely, Last week I was at work I had the shakes feeling under the weather I rarely get ill I came home early from work, plan was to get into bed and rest.

Not sure why but i thought i would still pin the GHRP2 and MOD GRF, within 10 min I was feeling great no fever no shakes just feeling my normal self. ( I have since thought what if it had made me feel worse) but all worked out great.

My forearm is healing I can tell as i was able to do pull ups and felt no discomfort.

Before starting peps the pain was really sharp, after about 10 days it was a dull pain and now it feels like it really has got better, I do ask myself is this a placebo effect or has it really worked.

Im eating a lot more the GHRP2 has not given me hunger pains but again gradually i feel more hungry i have added an extra meal into my normal daily routine and increased my calorie intake by 500 this could be because im training harder and heavy sessions to early to tell.

My plan is to continue for another week on this, i have ordered CJC 1295 with Dac and Ipamorelin from Home I'm going to try this for a month and see what happens


----------

